# Alabama Favored By 51 Over New Mexico State



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2021)

What moron scheduled this game? Near the end of the a lot of second string players are in for Alabama.  At 4:30 left to play it is 59-3.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 13, 2021)

A school like New Mexico State is smart to schedule a game like this, as the payday when they play Alabama is something like
1.7 million (USD) guaranteed for making the trip.

Alabama can rest their star players, almost like having a bye week.

A Win-Win for both teams.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 13, 2021)

Ohio State Alabama Favored By 51 Over New Mexico State

A lot of these type games were scheduled a few years back, sometimes 5 or 6 years.


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2021)

Sometimes those "nothing" games backfire.

One year, a big football power was playing my granddaughter's college.  It was, of course, supposed to be a slaughter but the score turned out to a lot closer than projected and it knocked the big school from #1 in the rankings to #4.

Oops.....


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 16, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Ohio State Alabama Favored By 51 Over New Mexico State
> 
> A lot of these type games were scheduled a few years back, sometimes 5 or 6 years.


And how good were both teams then??!!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 16, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> And how good were both teams then??!!



Doesn't matter.  The schools from smaller conferences still get the big money and the power conference teams get 'cupcake' games that are usually wins but can be oopsie upsets.  Ask me how I know as a fan of Mississippi State that is SEC but far, far from elite SEC.  Our cupcake opponents still get the easy money and sometimes the lucky upset. They are all willing to take that chance ...the money for the smaller schools, the chance for an upset and the W that counts for bowl eligibility for the Power Five teams.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 16, 2021)

@AnnieA I'm feeling the pain.

Getting ready for our 4th losing season and no bowl game.
Hard to watch when your team is in a downward spiral.

Wear my lucky game day shirt every week, but it's not helping much.
Wake up every Saturday with hope in my heart.
Grateful our only wins this year came for 'cupcake' teams, but it really doesn't help much.

OK, I'm done with the 'whine', On To Wisconsin! ( we're only 9.5 point underdogs... )


----------



## Probowler (Dec 4, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> A school like New Mexico State is smart to schedule a game like this, as the payday when they play Alabama is something like
> 1.7 million (USD) guaranteed for making the trip.
> 
> Alabama can rest their star players, almost like having a bye week.
> ...


Bingo. The infamous body bag game. It's a payday but it comes with an embarrassment.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 8, 2021)

College Playoffs:
Cincinnati coach says he is looking forward to playing Alabama!
Ha, no one looks forward to playing Alabama (or Ohio State): lambs to the slaughter!

Note post # 6, were Cincinnati to upset Alabama what a feather in their cap.

Michigan vs Georgia, probably best of the games


----------

